# I am creating my own intelligent Dashcam with Machine learning



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

It will use Raspberry 4 and It will have front and rear facing AI cameras that will be smart with machine learning and know if colission occured, know if I am approaching an object too fast or about to hit the object. I will use a Linux distro for the operating system. It will notify a friend via IFTTT or can notify police if needed. It will also listen in on what is going on inside the car for any trigger words like "I will kill you" or "Give me your phone, this is robbery" etc etc.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> It will use Raspberry 4 and It will have front and rear facing AI cameras that will be smart with machine learning and know if colission occured, know if I am approaching an object too fast or about to hit the object. I will use a Linux distro for the operating system. It will notify a friend via IFTTT or can notify police if needed. It will also listen in on what is going on inside the car for any trigger words like "I will kill you" or "Give me your phone, this is robbery" etc etc.
> 
> View attachment 510099


Look at you having layers, man!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Look at you having layers, man!


https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=207840


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I think that’s awesome. Raspberry Pi is an incredibly powerful, versatile platform. Keep us posted on the results, please.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I think that's awesome. Raspberry Pi is an incredibly powerful, versatile platform. Keep us posted on the results, please.


I just bought the enclosure and camera tonight. I put it inside the enclosure. Tonight I will test out various configs and Linux distros on it to see which work best with the cam. I will also turn the cam into a 360 degree one by adding a convex mirror on too of the Camera itself. I will add the Cpu cooling too. By the time I finish it will compete with those $1200+ 3d cameras and dashcams. I will also soon order a high def touch screen for it to interact with it and best of all I will also be able to run the Uber app on it if I so wished or add Youtube on it to auto upload Dashcam video when needed. I will also experiment with the machine learning so I can use for facial recognition or colision detection etc etc. The best Dashcam you can get is one you build yourself. Linux will be operating system.

















https://www.adafruit.com/product/3578


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

That's really cool to be able to do that kind of stuff. 
How big do you think it will be when finally done?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Iann said:


> That's really cool to be able to do that kind of stuff.
> How big do you think it will be when finally done?


Not very big. The camera module is slim and I can just drill a hole on the small case to mount it. I am now more worried about the cooling. I will install a CPU paste and fins on the cpu for cooling. Last night I noticed the board was warm but not hot. In a car that can get hot in summer weather I need to be sure it can stay cool. Reason a lot of dashcams suck or fail is because they didn't put enough quality into them so that is why you gotta build it yourself.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> It will use Raspberry 4 and It will have front and rear facing AI cameras that will be smart with machine learning and know if colission occured, know if I am approaching an object too fast or about to hit the object. I will use a Linux distro for the operating system. It will notify a friend via IFTTT or can notify police if needed. It will also listen in on what is going on inside the car for any trigger words like "I will kill you" or "Give me your phone, this is robbery" etc etc.
> 
> View attachment 510099


Can it scream Obscenities at Other Drivers ?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Perhaps this will help. But I get ya.
.
https://banned.video/watch?id=5f6d2717ab9d44099a98c0c6
.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Perhaps this will help. But I get ya.
> .
> https://banned.video/watch?id=5f6d2717ab9d44099a98c0c6
> .


Lol @ banned.video website


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

How much processing do you expect to off load to various servers?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I did that too I call it a VANTRUE N2


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Perhaps this will help. But I get ya.
> .
> https://banned.video/watch?id=5f6d2717ab9d44099a98c0c6
> .


Video doesnt play



CarpeNoctem said:


> How much processing do you expect to off load to various servers?


Well i aint doing the machine learning part anymore, but it will be AI cam and also become a 360 degree cam










Update guys it is nearly live. i will be connecting to it via Wifi so no LCD screen (for now). But eventually I will order that nice responsive high def screen. 









The Camera is 5MP btw.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

But dashcam is cheap and easily available on Amazon!


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Machine learning, LOL … Just get a dash cam and find a girlfriend


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Got a give him an A for effort.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Great. An intelligent dashcam that learns. Next week...


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

estore009 said:


> But dashcam is cheap and easily available on Amazon!


No the only good ones on Amazon are $200+. But this is a cheap option to build yourself and the cam I bought for it is 8mp and has Infrared too just for $19.99

Everything cost $80 including case. The one I am building using Raspberry pi also can use 2Terabyte SD card. Other dashcams can't. I can also play Spotify from it via audio jack built in so it serves two purposes.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> No the only good ones on Amazon are $200+. But this is a cheap option to build yourself and the cam I bought for it is 8mp and has Infrared too just for $19.99
> 
> Everything cost $80 including case. The one I am building using Raspberry pi also can use 2Terabyte SD card. Other dashcams can't. I can also play Spotify from it via audio jack built in so it serves two purposes.


Pax will just swipe your cap, vest and the dash cam. No reason to order 3 Uber rides and rob 3 drivers when he can get a 3 for 1 deal :smiles:+ a possible winning lottery ticket:thumbup:


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

mbd said:


> Pax will just swipe your cap, vest and the dash cam. No reason to order 3 Uber rides and rob 3 drivers when he can get a 3 for 1 deal :smiles:+ a possible winning lottery ticket:thumbup:


Lol I like that. But I don't wear vest now. Vest was making me sweat. As for head I would need a bulletproof helmet military grade one. LaReaux knows what I wanna be next.


----------

